# J7321



## andelacruz (Jan 5, 2010)

Happy 2010 to everyone!!!  I appreciate everyone's helpfullness on all of my questions I have had.

I have another however,  Our company has billed 
20610
J7321

Mcr has paid for the 20610 but the J7321 has not and they are stating that it is inconsistent w/the modifier used or a modifier is needed.  I am assuming that I need one since we didn't bill one.  I'm sorry but there are no coding books here at this office and I am just stumped, I need to definiately bring my books in here from class.!!!


----------



## Walker22 (Jan 5, 2010)

We bill that code all the time to Medicare without a modifier and get paid. I would check the LCD for billing guidelines. Maybe you carrier has a specific way they want it billed (L/R?).


----------



## andelacruz (Jan 5, 2010)

*Thanks*

Thank you for all your help!


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Jan 5, 2010)

Walker22 said:


> We bill that code all the time to Medicare without a modifier and get paid. I would check the LCD for billing guidelines. Maybe you carrier has a specific way they want it billed (L/R?).



That or they denied it incorrectly.


----------



## mderemer (Feb 26, 2013)

*J7321 and modifiers*

Our Indiana carrier requires an RT or LT for J7321.  If both joints then J7321 needs listed separately.  For the 2nd and 3rd treatment, it requires the EJ modifier.


----------

